# skilled help needed ASAP



## treeslayer

Contract climber needs Groundman, skilled with a porta wrap, or lowering in general. competent with saws, and capable of doing the next step without having to be told every time.

climbing skills not really neccessary, but helpful. potential to learn if you have any aptitude.
Truck required, preferably a 4x4. you must live near Mchenry County, Illinois, or willing to stay here as needed.
Be prepared to travel if need arises, and be a team player on the road, I have offers all over, especially VA. 

Very good pay, expenses paid, be a lot of work coming soon. I've got work now, and need help. come springtime......$$

PM phone # and questions, I will not debate this offer publicly on this forum. 

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## mpatch

*skills?*

I got skills.


----------



## treeslayer

mpatch said:


> I got skills.


 
this I don't doubt....

Starting the big ad back up next week, I got your contact info.

and pray for 3 inches of Ice.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mpatch

ice  I remember how glad I was when I left Arkansas after climbing ice damaged trees for a few months. Sure as #### ended up back there again two more times after that to do more ice damage stuff. I spent almost 5 months there.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Not really a truck but it's 4X4 and will carry a damn good climber and 10K worth of saws and rigging gear about 800 miles or so. 







You got my number.


----------



## DM_climber

*Skills in droves*

HI I am actualy looking for some place to relocate to. Where is Mchenry county? I am in peoria, IL. With the new taxes the way they are I was looking for some place out of IL. I would like to talk with you. Give me a call and lets chat. I am not exactlly a groundman, always been a climber.


----------



## fishercat

*wish you had work in east Tenn Slayer.*

I'm bored out of my skull . One snow flake they board up the windows here.


----------



## treeslayer

fishercat said:


> I'm bored out of my skull . One snow flake they board up the windows here.


 
So lets find some..... gotta be some work somewhere.


----------



## ropensaddle

Hmmmmmmmmmm:monkey:


----------



## flushcut

treeslayer said:


> So lets find some..... gotta be some work somewhere.


 
I see work everywhere but nobody wants to pay to have it done.


----------



## Brutis

Resume cover letter 
920 NW 7th Ave.Ft Lauderdale
FL 33311
954-529-9814
E-mail: [email protected]


Roger M. Maciel


Summary of qualifications:
Certified Arborist FL-6167A
Skills include various methods of Notching, Strategic Removal and Felling. Electrical hazard and awareness.
Dr. Alex Shigo Pruning and Collar cuts. Crown reduction, Lateral trimming, Structural pruning & dead wooding. Roping Rigging, But Hitching, False crotch, Winching. Professional chainsaw and equipment maintenance. Cabling, Fertilization, Diagnosis, treatment, and prevention of tree diseases, and the control of pests.

Career experience: 

2002-2008 Roger’s Tree Services Mena, Hot Springs Ar. 
Owner

Complete tree care 
Managed pay roll - Adds & Insurance 
Bidding and Estimations on jobs 
Daily maintenance on all equipment 
Bucket truck and stump grinding 


1997-2001 West tree service Mena, Arkansas

A – Climber

High Climber, E.H.A.P certified 
Operate Bucket trucks / High Ranger / Versa Lift 
Trained newly Employed climbers 
Areal rescue CPR and first aid 
Chainsaws and small Engines expert 
Weekly bucket truck lube & Maintenance 



1992-1996 Davey Tree Santa Cruz, California

Climber/Ground man

Climbing – dragging and chipping brush 
Rope man 
Traffic control 
Maintenance on all equipment 


Objective: 

To put my expansive knowledge of tree care, safety, and public relations to use in order to produce the highest quality professional working environment.





ATTN: Recruiting Manager:


I am submitting my resume for your perusal. I am very interested in a position with your company; I believe my experience makes me an ideal candidate for this growing and competitive field.

I am sending this letter with my resume attached for the positions offered. I am very interested in advancing to a salary position. I believe I am ready to take the necessary steps to grow into a long-term career with a good company.

While working with many different residential and commercial tree companies I was exposed to a variety of different types and styles of Arbor care. I have worked in the Landscaping and the Tree industry in one form or another, most of my life. I have worked on projects including forestry where I had hand climbed miles of transmission lines for power companies. I am also bilingual and able to communicate to a Hispanic crew in order to get the job done safely and in a timely manner. I have trained many men in safety, climbing and Arial rescue. References made available upon request.

I am accustomed to a fast-paced environment where deadlines are a priority and handling multiple jobs simultaneously is the norm. I approach my work with a strong sense of urgency, working well with others, under pressure. I look forward to meeting with you personally so that we may discuss in greater detail how my expertise would best meet the needs of your organization. In the interim, thank you for your consideration, and forthcoming response.

You may contact me at 954-529-9814


Sincerely,

Roger M. Maciel 


P.S. I aint got no 4X4, Im just a glorified laborer with a lot of experience! I'd be the best ropeman you ever had though!


----------



## mpatch

not to be a ##### but run spell check and shorten it up


Brutis said:


> Resume cover letter
> 920 NW 7th Ave.Ft Lauderdale
> FL 33311
> 954-529-9814
> E-mail: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Roger M. Maciel
> 
> 
> Summary of qualifications:
> Certified Arborist FL-6167A
> Skills include various methods of Notching, Strategic Removal and Felling. Electrical hazard and awareness.
> Dr. Alex Shigo Pruning and Collar cuts. Crown reduction, Lateral trimming, Structural pruning & dead wooding. Roping Rigging, But Hitching, False crotch, Winching. Professional chainsaw and equipment maintenance. Cabling, Fertilization, Diagnosis, treatment, and prevention of tree diseases, and the control of pests.
> 
> Career experience:
> 
> 2002-2008 Roger’s Tree Services Mena, Hot Springs Ar.
> Owner
> 
> Complete tree care
> Managed pay roll - Adds & Insurance
> Bidding and Estimations on jobs
> Daily maintenance on all equipment
> Bucket truck and stump grinding
> 
> 
> 1997-2001 West tree service Mena, Arkansas
> 
> A – Climber
> 
> High Climber, E.H.A.P certified
> Operate Bucket trucks / High Ranger / Versa Lift
> Trained newly Employed climbers
> Areal rescue CPR and first aid
> Chainsaws and small Engines expert
> Weekly bucket truck lube & Maintenance
> 
> 
> 
> 1992-1996 Davey Tree Santa Cruz, California
> 
> Climber/Ground man
> 
> Climbing – dragging and chipping brush
> Rope man
> Traffic control
> Maintenance on all equipment
> 
> 
> Objective:
> 
> To put my expansive knowledge of tree care, safety, and public relations to use in order to produce the highest quality professional working environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTN: Recruiting Manager:
> 
> 
> I am submitting my resume for your perusal. I am very interested in a position with your company; I believe my experience makes me an ideal candidate for this growing and competitive field.
> 
> I am sending this letter with my resume attached for the positions offered. I am very interested in advancing to a salary position. I believe I am ready to take the necessary steps to grow into a long-term career with a good company.
> 
> While working with many different residential and commercial tree companies I was exposed to a variety of different types and styles of Arbor care. I have worked in the Landscaping and the Tree industry in one form or another, most of my life. I have worked on projects including forestry where I had hand climbed miles of transmission lines for power companies. I am also bilingual and able to communicate to a Hispanic crew in order to get the job done safely and in a timely manner. I have trained many men in safety, climbing and Arial rescue. References made available upon request.
> 
> I am accustomed to a fast-paced environment where deadlines are a priority and handling multiple jobs simultaneously is the norm. I approach my work with a strong sense of urgency, working well with others, under pressure. I look forward to meeting with you personally so that we may discuss in greater detail how my expertise would best meet the needs of your organization. In the interim, thank you for your consideration, and forthcoming response.
> 
> You may contact me at 954-529-9814
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Roger M. Maciel
> 
> 
> P.S. I aint got no 4X4, Im just a glorified laborer with a lot of experience! I'd be the best ropeman you ever had though!


----------



## treeslayer

lets hope this storm shakes some work loose, spring is taking too long to get here.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> lets hope this storm shakes some work loose, spring is taking too long to get here.


 
youneed to learn how to be a plowboy slayer!


----------



## Brutis

Thanks Buddy! To be honest I just threw those fancy words together to sound good, Im not really that special or intelligent. If I was I'd be a brain surgeon! Trees just came natural for me, (they chose me). I'm just a steward of one of God's creations, I was appointed to look after some of His trees for a while. I'd rather save one, then cut one down anymore.


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> youneed to learn how to be a plowboy slayer!


 
Rope, I seem to be living in the snowplow capital of the world, lol

I've done plenty in VA, and doing some now, of course snow is bank here.....lol

Here's what I think of winter work though.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> Rope, I seem to be living in the snowplow capital of the world, lol
> 
> I've done plenty in VA, and doing some now, of course snow is bank here.....lol
> 
> Here's what I think of winter work though.


 
No, don't do it slayer the ground hog saw his shadow bro springs coming:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer

ropensaddle said:


> No, don't do it slayer the ground hog saw his shadow bro springs coming:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I eat groundhog. :clapn: purple meat, tastes like chicken.....


----------



## flushcut

Don't you mean the pinker the meat the sweeter the treat..


----------



## 802climber

I am in South Central WI.... 30 min west of Madison, 30 min north of Monroe WI....Looking for contract climber work. Have all my own gear and saws as well as some basic rigging/lowering equipment. Also drive truck have class A CDL.... Can cut, climb, done my share of redman chewin energy drinkin ground work.. we liked to chip the trees whole whenever possible.

I have done utility climbing in the southern appalachians (50 ft to the first limb) and some "tree care" type climbing work. Own friction savers. Enjoy spike climbing and bombing wood.

Experience on farm equipment and have a 4x4 car and truck. Just now getting into horse power have a team of belgians we are brushing up on some stuff and then its hammer down lets just say we're looking forward to spring and summer. Looking to skid with the horses and maybe some residential tree jobs too??

Rock bottom I am trying to get 150+ a day for cutting and 200+ a day for climbing. More with the horses. Does this seem reasonable for the area?... because I got into this #### down SE of here in the mountains and I just moved back here....

I have told some loggers I will limb the thing standing, rope the top out and lower the stem.... tree pay, hourly pay, day pay, whatever I just want some work and I have not gotten many calls back yet......


----------



## treemandan

Brutis said:


> Thanks Buddy! To be honest I just threw those fancy words together to sound good, Im not really that special or intelligent. If I was I'd be a brain surgeon! Trees just came natural for me, (they chose me). I'm just a steward of one of God's creations, I was appointed to look after some of His trees for a while. I'd rather save one, then cut one down anymore.


 
Yeah I was gonna tell ya just to say " Yah, I'll be over on Monday, I'll wrap a saw around yer neck Jerky!":msp_laugh:


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> Rope, I seem to be living in the snowplow capital of the world, lol
> 
> I've done plenty in VA, and doing some now, of course snow is bank here.....lol
> 
> Here's what I think of winter work though.


 
Don't do it Slayer!


----------



## Brutis

*How are all my tree #####es*

Hug a stump!


----------



## treeslayer

talk about resurrecting a thread from the dead...lol


----------

